# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Rcuprer mes fichier (problme CHK)

## kovrov

Salut  tous,
j'espre avoir votre aide pour rcuprer un trs grand nombre des fichiers importants,
mon problme a commenc aprs une vrification windows (CHKDSK au dmarrage) qui a supprim ma session et convertit tout les fichiers de cette session (tout ce qui tait sur le bureau et dans le dossier mes documents) en fichiers .chk!!
j'ai localis tout ces fichiers (.chk) dans un dossier Found000x, mais ils sont nombreux (10 000 fichiers), je peux rcuprer tout ces fichiers en changeant l'extension de chaque .chk (en doc, jpg, xlc...etc)mais a va prendre des nuits,
ma question : est ce qu'on peut trouver un logiciel qui peut les rendre  leur tat initial (les convertir en fichiers) ou qui peut les organiser dans leurs dossiers comme ils taient avant?

et merci d'avance!

----------


## l_autodidacte

> ma question : est ce qu'on peut trouver un logiciel qui peut les rendre  leur tat initial (les convertir en fichiers) ou qui peut les organiser dans leurs dossiers comme ils taient avant?


Tout d'abord et en attente de solution un peu meilleure, tu sauvegardes les fichiers .chk sur DVD. 

Ensuite : Fais une restauration de ton systme  une date o il fonctionnait parfaitement et regarde ce que cela donne. Si tu russis, tu fais alors une sauvegarde solide de tes donnes ensuite tu peux faire ce que tu veux : formatage, rinstallation...

*Bonne chance et Bonne Anne*

----------


## kovrov

Je te remercie pour ta solution, mais dommage les restaurations taient dsactives par un virus qui tait la cause de tout a, le systme n'a enregistr aucune restauration!!

----------


## rorox

Il m'est arriv la mme chose que toi et je viens de trouver la solution... Ya des mecs vraiment gniaux sur la blogosphre, ya pas  dire! gniaux et gnreux!!!
http://www.ericphelps.com/uncheck/index.htm

Bon, vas-voir l, tout est expliqu en anglais. Ca fonctionne trs bien !! Par contre, je cherche toujours un truc qui renommerait mes fichiers comme avant et qui les rangerait dans des dossiers comme ils taient tris avant parce que l, je dsespre, j'en ai des milliards et faut tout renommer et ranger...Si tu trouves de ton ct, dis le stp!

m'enfin, au moins je les ai rcuprs!!!  ::D: 

je ne ferai plus jamais de scandisc!!!!

----------


## spawntux

Bonjour,

Cela risque d'etre impiossible  ::):   souci de meta donne  ::):  Apres tu a possibiliter de scripter quelque chose en fonction de l'extension c'est a dire les .jpg dans un dossier photo etc ...

----------


## kovrov

Merci rorox,
l'unchk je le connais, mais je suis aussi en recherche comme toi surtout j'avais 5000 fichier word que dois-je convertir et renommer,de toute faon merci  vous tous, j'ai rorganiser tout.

----------

